# Glasses that the lens change color. If you do you must read.



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

are you talking about auto tinting lenses? mine suck as they dont get dark enough when outside.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

tjsjr said:


> are you talking about auto tinting lenses? mine suck as they don't get dark enough when outside.


Hello
Seems i remember her saying they were Polly lenses that change color with the lighting.
Hope this helps. [ Later


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

hmm, never seen any that change color just the ones that darken like sunglasses when outside. Did you find this trick to be a permanent fix or do you have to do it every time?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello

Quote = hmm, never seen any that change color just the ones that darken like sunglasses



Reply = Sorry about that. When i said changing color. I was referring to going from a clear color to a dark color.

Just walked out side to try them again. And now I can give you a answer. Yes its permanent, and they look good.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

:shade::thumbs_up:rock:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
I just know i post a reply to this post..

Well i will do it again.

------

Do you plan on trying it. If so do share here with us-un's :wink:


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

I will try it my next day off that its sunny out! Supposed to be raining for the next couple. 
Didn't you do this already?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Sure did as explained above. And couldn't be happier. [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t ------------- :wink:


----------



## ohiohunter1 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the transition lens' also and what I have found is that when hunting in the evening, when it is cold outside, my lens' won't change back to clear and it is hard to see right at the time the deer start to appear.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

ohiohunter1 said:


> I have the transition lens' also and what I have found is that when hunting in the evening, when it is cold outside, my lens' won't change back to clear and it is hard to see right at the time the deer start to appear.



Hello
Now thats very interesting.
Will ask and see if she can come up with a solution.

Later


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

The lenses that change with the Ultra-violet light exposure are either Transitions (they go from clear to med. dark, in direct sunlight) or a newer design called Drivewear ( they are polarized with the changeable color, UV and Visible light activated). Both will darken more the colder they are and how much UV light they are exposed to. The transitions ones can be tinted by your optician to give a slight base color if needed. The Drivewear is too dark for evening and dusk when you need maximum light transmission. One reason that the freezer helps the lenses get darker is that the condensation that forms on the surface or the lens acts like mini-magnifing lenses concentrating the UV into the lens hyper-activating the photo-chromatic substrate (color changing material inside the lens). If you freeze them, leave the condensation on and take them out in the sun until the mist clears off and that should be maximum darkness possible.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

vegashunter55 said:


> The lenses that change with the Ultra-violet light exposure are either Transitions (they go from clear to med. dark, in direct sunlight) or a newer design called Drivewear ( they are polarized with the changeable color, UV and Visible light activated). Both will darken more the colder they are and how much UV light they are exposed to. The transitions ones can be tinted by your optician to give a slight base color if needed. The Drivewear is too dark for evening and dusk when you need maximum light transmission. One reason that the freezer helps the lenses get darker is that the condensation that forms on the surface or the lens acts like mini-magnifing lenses concentrating the UV into the lens hyper-activating the photo-chromatic substrate (color changing material inside the lens). If you freeze them, leave the condensation on and take them out in the sun until the mist clears off and that should be maximum darkness possible.


==============================================

Hello
And thanks for the input decryption. between the 2 types of Len's


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

On the flip side to the condensation thing. I have noticed that when playing in the yard with the kids this summer water spots from the garden hose would keep the lenses from changing at all in the place where there was a water spot.


----------

